
America's Nuclear Tomb Is Breaking Open - EndXA
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3kxmav/climate-change-is-breaking-open-americas-nuclear-tomb
======
rosege
Yikes, poor people. I wonder if there is also a similar site from the French
testing in the South Pacific?

